# EEA Family Permit Denied



## jimmy_james (Jul 6, 2013)

Hello All,

I was hoping I may be able to get some advice on the situation my wife and I are facing. Surprisingly, I was denied the EEA FP last week on grounds that there is not satisfactory evidence to confirm our relationship. It also states that no evidence has been submitted by my spouse to confirm my trip to the UK. 
This seems odd to us because we went over the requirements countless times and seemed to have everything in order. It feels like we denied for not providing information that was not requested of us. 

Going forward, the ultimate goal is just to get this over with as soon as possible. The refusal of entry clearance paper they have provided mantions the ability to appeal. Is there a normal amount of time this appeal takes? As an alternative to an appeal which now costs money that we feel we should not be spending, is it possible to just reapply for the visa? I have also read that I should have the right to entry clearance if we are married here: legislation.gov.uk/uksi/2006/1003/regulation/11/made

Could this be an option as well? I do not feel that there should be any doubt whatsoever to our relationship with the amount of proof we can provide , so I would possibly be willing to make such an attempt. The situation is made a bit more complicated by the fact that I am currently working in France for an American company but now close to passing my 90 days I am allowed, which means that the UK will no longer let me in to simply visit. My wife, who is from Spain doing Post-Doctorate work in the UK is able to visit me here in France for short periods of time, however our home is now the UK and we want to be able to spend time together in our own home. 

I would greatly appreciate any advice, insight or suggestions on this situation, if possible. Thank you very much.

Jimmy


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


jimmy_james said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I was hoping I may be able to get some advice on the situation my wife and I are facing. Surprisingly, I was denied the EEA FP last week on grounds that there is not satisfactory evidence to confirm our relationship. It also states that no evidence has been submitted by my spouse to confirm my trip to the UK.
> This seems odd to us because we went over the requirements countless times and seemed to have everything in order. It feels like we denied for not providing information that was not requested of us.
> ...


What documents did you submit? How long have y'all been married? How long has she been in the UK?

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## jimmy_james (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks for the reply.

We submitted marriage cert, her work contract, pay stubs, my work contract, birth cert, copies of her passport & DNI.

She is from Spain, in UK for over 2 years. We had dated on and off for over 4 years, together last 2 and married in March 2013.

At this point it seems that my best option is to simply reapply for the visa as it appears to be an option. It does not seem that we should have been denied the first time, so if we try again with much more evidence, letters ect. we should in theory be approved. The denial stated that we did not provide satisfactory evidence to demonstrate that we are in a subsisting relationship. I feel strongly that we can provide more than enough evidence to prove this. 

Any opinions or suggestions?

Thank you again in advance.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


jimmy_james said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> We submitted marriage cert, her work contract, pay stubs, my work contract, birth cert, copies of her passport & DNI.
> 
> ...


1) Why wasn't a cover (sponsorship) letter included?
2) Can you produce solid supporting evidence (Insurance policies, tenancy agreements, etc, bank statements from a joint bank account) that y'all had lived as couple in the same country and household for the last 2 years?
3) Your work contract and birth certificate are irrelevant for the effects of this application.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------

